# Purina Puppy Chow



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

This is what Ruby is being fed now, but I want to switch her to a small breed puppy food when I bring her home, what do you reccomend?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

You could try Acana, it is made by the same company that makes Orijen except lower protein. I had both of my pups on it and they did fine. It is an all life stages food. Check out this website to view the rating of any food you choose:

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I suggest blue buffalo small breed puppy! Its a great food and the pieces are tiny.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Dehydrated/freeze dried raws are another option. ZiwiPeak, Stella & Chewy's & Honest Kitchen (Embark & Thrive are the puppy friendly formula's) are my top picks. Stella & Chewy's frozen patties are probably the least detrimental to dental health from my experience. But all the above create less tartar build up to any kibble which is one reason why I prefer them. 

Chances are anything listed here will be better than the puppy chow. That is pretty much one of the lowest quality foods out there (anything Purina, Pedigree or anything found at a grocery store are the lowest quality foods). If you find a decent pet food specialty store (they're actually more common than big box stores in most areas) that will be your best bet. Our local one has high standard so much you really don't have to worry much as they do the hard work for you. LOL Anyway...good luck!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

vicsta55 said:


> I suggest blue buffalo small breed puppy! Its a great food and the pieces are tiny.


Agreed!  Mine are now on Blue Buffalo for Small Breeds Adult formula.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Roxy was on Purina Pro Plan when she came to me. Our breeder swears by it. Little does she know, and little did I know until I came to this forum that anything Purina is TERRIBLE, just as Heather said. Get that Purina out of there! If you're looking for a kibble, I highly recommend Fromm. Roxy LOVES it, and many other chi's on this forum LOVE it/have loved it too. Kristi (flippedstars) and Karen (JesusChick) and a few others told me all about it!  There are many flavors to try too! We had a huge bag of the chicken, and I just received a bag of the salmon! Many like Surf and Turf. 

And as Heather also said, pre-made raws are a definite option. They're awesome, great for your dog, and easy! They can be a little pricey, but well worth it! Stella and Chewy's and Ziwi Peak are the two that I use!

But to make your own choices, definitely check out the website that Missy suggested! 

Good luck!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I recommend Fromm my chis love it & do great on it


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I just switched (after over 15 years)from California Natural to Wellness small breed..small triangles and the girls love it and seem to be doing well..


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Wellness aslo makes a puppy food.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Gingersmom said:


> Well I just switched (after over 15 years)from California Natural to Wellness small breed..small triangles and the girls love it and seem to be doing well..





Tanna said:


> Wellness aslo makes a puppy food.


I agree with Gingersmom and Tanna. Look into Wellness. We do the Wellness Core and my animals, dogs and the kitten, are thriving on it. I was very pleased when I found out they made the Kitten formula of the Wellness Core.


----------

